# JVC EVERIO GZ-E200 HD CAMCORDER



## cameraman-dean (Dec 18, 2011)

With the JVC EVERIO GZ-E200 HD CAMCORDER are you able to switch the settings from day to night-time? Also what do you guys think of the camcorder? Does it work good? Easy to use?

Thanks:beerchug:


----------

